# Do we use Silk, Satin, Sateen, or a Polyester scarf?



## Curlyt78 (Oct 14, 2009)

At night, the rule is we should wrap out hair in a silk or satin scarf?
The scarves in stores like Wal-Mart, CVS, or local beauty supply store say silk scarves in the title but the material is sateen or polyester..  Does anyone know the difference between these materials, the effect they have on hair, and which we should be using? I'm confused.

Thank you ladies for any info you have.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Oct 14, 2009)

Silk is completely different from satin, I have a satin scarf, and I have two real silk scarves, but I really don't like the silk scarves compared to the satin scarf, my silk scarf doesn't stay on like my satin scarf do and I can tell a differences in using my silk scarf compared to my satin scarf. Silk scarves feel like silk(lighter) and the satin scarves feel more heavier in my opinion. Now which one is better for your hair, the ladies would probably say silk, but with me, my silk scarf made me sweat in my hair a lot, that's why I went back to satin....I like satin and I havent seen any breakage with either, so just try using silk for a while and if you don't like it, go back to satin, but there is a difference between the two.


----------



## LovinLea (Oct 14, 2009)

I use real silk. Satin is not as smooth, I don't know what sateen is, and stopped using polyester a while now. I love my wrap. I got it from prettywrap.com when they had a sale so that you can get it for 9.99. They designed it so that it would not slip off while sleeping, which was a problem of mine.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Oct 14, 2009)

I use those fake satin/polyester scarfs fron the BBS. As long as its not a cotton scarf my hair is happy!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Oct 14, 2009)

I always use 100% silk scarves...my hair didn't like the polyester or satin ones. Got some nice ones on www.tenderheaded.com and www.dnystore.com.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 14, 2009)

I usually use satin scaves but recently I have been using my silk scarf that I just bought. It actually stays on.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 14, 2009)

No poly or sateen (ie cotton)...only silk or REAL silk satin, IMHO. Natural fibers. Sateen is a wonderful fabric, but will probably defeat your purpose for a hair scarf.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2009)

oh geese i thought as long as its not cotton we are good


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Oct 14, 2009)

I only use silk. I use notthing else....


----------



## Curlyt78 (Oct 14, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> No poly or sateen (ie cotton)...only silk or REAL silk satin, IMHO. Natural fibers. Sateen is a wonderful fabric, but will probably defeat your purpose for a hair scarf.


 
Ok.  That's what I was wondering. I think all of my scarves are sateen or a poly-blend because I got it from Sally's.  It said silky on the outside of the package.  
So silk is the best material and will keep my hair from drying out while I sleep.  I think I will just go to a fabric store and buy a yard of silk. 

One other thing.  My mom does use real silk but if burns her ears while she sleeps.  Have you heard of that?  Silk burning skin sounds crazy to me.


----------



## Poranges (Oct 14, 2009)

I use 100% silk. It has been the only thing that helped me fight dryness.


----------



## BooBooChicken (Oct 14, 2009)

I think satin is fine as long as it's a tight weave in the fabric.  My hair stays moist with either satin or silk.


----------



## Curlyt78 (Oct 14, 2009)

Poranges said:


> I use 100% silk. It has been the only thing that helped me fight dryness.


 
I know what you mean.  I have microfiber sheets and pillowcases, when I sleep on that the next morning my hair is so dry and frizzy I look like I have an auburn colored cloud on my head.  I have to do something. Going to get me some real silk from the fabric store.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 15, 2009)

Curlyt78 said:


> Ok. That's what I was wondering. I think all of my scarves are sateen or a poly-blend because I got it from Sally's. It said silky on the outside of the package.
> So silk is the best material and will keep my hair from drying out while I sleep. I think I will just go to a fabric store and buy a yard of silk.
> 
> One other thing. My mom does use real silk but if burns her ears while she sleeps. Have you heard of that? Silk burning skin sounds crazy to me.


 
Umm, never heard of that, but anything's poss. Maybe it's the dye in the fabric she's reacting to. She should try some white silk fabric from dharmatrading.com  and make her own like you plan to do. Good plan.

Yes, silk's the bomb. I made my own pillow cases and night wraps. 

Sateen and satin are weaves of fabric w/ a shiny side and a matte side. You can get a silk satin called charmeuse if you just dig the satin thing.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait until I get my silk scarf. It's on my x-mas list. I've always used a satin scarf and bonnet with no problems, but my hair is ready for an up grade.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 15, 2009)

I wonder because the even when I sleep with the Sally's "satin" wrap, I feel like my hair still looks and feels like I slept on cotton. 

Where are you ladies getting your wraps or fabric from?

Also, how do you keep it clean?? I assume all silk goes to the dry cleaners, but I BREAKOUT when I wear my hair ties because they are so close to my forehead...

please advise!


----------



## Poranges (Oct 15, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I wonder because the even when I sleep with the Sally's "satin" wrap, I feel like my hair still looks and feels like I slept on cotton.
> 
> Where are you ladies getting your wraps or fabric from?
> 
> ...



I handwash my silk scarves. I have two. One normal silk scarf and one pretty wrap.


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 15, 2009)

dachsies_rule! said:


> I always use 100% silk scarves...my hair didn't like the polyester or satin ones. Got some nice ones on www.tenderheaded.com and www.dnystore.com.



I love tenderheaded.com I have been using their scarves for 10 years. I have on one now as I type. 100% silk is the way to go.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 15, 2009)

I find my wraps easier to do when the scarf is much longer... not a square. I wrap my hair like a turban not a bandana and it doesn't move at night. 

What store sells silk or satin where the cut of the scarf is much longer... not square?


----------



## Jazala (Oct 15, 2009)

Silk, polyester, cotton, etc. refer to the type of fabric.

Satin and sateen refer to HOW the fabric is woven.

So you can buy satin material that is made from 100% silk or any other type.  The BSS sells mostly satins made from polyester blends.

I use a polyester satin sleeep bonnet I bought from Sallys and also scarves made from silk that my DD made.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 15, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I wonder because the even when I sleep with the Sally's "satin" wrap, I feel like my hair still looks and feels like I slept on cotton.
> 
> *Where are you ladies getting your wraps or fabric from?*
> 
> ...


 
The cheapest way is to go to a fabric store and buy some, but if you wanna get fabric to make your own online...go to dharmatrading.com or silkconnection.com  I buy from both all the time. The fabric comes in either white or black from these places, so if you want color got to the fabric store (Joann's, Hancock, whatever's local).


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 15, 2009)

Jazala said:


> Silk, polyester, cotton, etc. refer to the type of fabric.
> 
> Satin and sateen refer to HOW the fabric is woven.
> 
> ...


 
Yup satin/sateen is a fabric that's woven to have a shiney side and a matte side. 

Silk satin is rather expensive, but the fabric sites I listed have it in black or white, if you just want satin.  It's called charmeuse.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2009)

I went to a fabric store and bought a 1 yard square of 99% silk 1% stretchy stuff (I can't remember what).  It was a waste of money.  Its not as smooth as my cheapie wal-mart head wraps.  My hair catches on it.  The oil from my hair caused the scarf color to bleed onto my sheets.  Blah!  $40 wasted.   I love my cheapie head wraps.


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 15, 2009)

$40 for a yard of silk?! You bought the silk w/ the lyrca in it, so that makes a huge diff on how it'll react, but I can't get over $40 a yard. Sheesh that's like buying silk faille which is very rare. 

If you're going to buy silk, it's 100% or bust.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 15, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> $40 for a yard of silk?! You bought the silk w/ the lyrca in it, so that makes a huge diff on how it'll react, but I can't get over $40 a yard. Sheesh that's like buying silk faille which is very rare.
> 
> If you're going to buy silk, it's 100% or bust.



Yeah, I thought I was doing something great for my hair so I was willing to pay it.  An 'investment'-not!


----------



## StarFish106 (Oct 15, 2009)

I went online on ebay and bought a remnant of 100% habotai silk (black) bolt. I cut it in the sizes that I would need. I have 1 large square that I use at night, a long skinny one that I wrap around my neck in the winter so my hair doesn't rub against my coat and still have a nice section left over for repeats. I forgot how much I paid but it wasn't a lot.

I wash it in the washing machine with my regular clothes no harm no foul.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 15, 2009)

I use silk and satin and I bought 4 of the silk pillow cases from Sallys so when I change sheets I always have another set to put on the pillows I sleep on.
Just in case I lose the hair wrap in a rather eventful night....I'm just sayin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I use satin bonnets. Works well for me.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Oct 15, 2009)

I use silk or satin.


----------



## angelgrl135 (Oct 15, 2009)

I use these scarves they sell at Wal-Mart. They're called something like "Magic Scarf."  And it says its specifically made and treated to help prevent breakage.  I know products with titles like that sound silly but at the time I first purchased one I was in desperate need of some magic bc my ends were looking horrible and I decided I had to put a stop to losing my ends out of damage.
So please believe me because I SWEAR and I AM NOT LYING.  Those things are Magic!!! After getting a fresh trim to get rid of the last round of dead ends the only thing I did to prevent them from recurring was to buy one of these scarves (I washed as instructed and bought a new one every 2 months- they're like $2) and I DC'd once a week.
I wasn't being too bad to my hair so I know it wasnt the DC alone that kept my hair from breaking off.  I wasn't even DC'ing with heat and I only left it only for like 15/20 minutes...
Also, the Magic Scarves are stretchy.  That's one thing I always hated about my 100% silk and satin scarves, that they have no give, it seems to make things more difficult.

So I know y'all will still probably think I'm trippin but I love those Magic Scarves. hate if you wanna!! 

oh yea- they are made from satin but they are weaved some special way and have a conditioning additives (which is why you have to replace every so often)


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Yeah, I thought I was doing something great for my hair so I was willing to pay it. An 'investment'-not!


 
You DID try and I commend you for it. I'm sorry that this happened. Something $3-5 a yard on these sites I named would be perfect. A habotai or even a chiffon. If your WalMart cheapie is working for you, I'm glad to hear it.

I feel badly about that $40 silk, I do. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2009)

Always 100% Silk Scarves, I've been able to pick up on "Clearance" at either Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  (The Long Rectangle ones).  

Although the Ladies in another Thread reminded me that I have/had a Set of Satin Pillowcases too.

Most Recently, I invested in a PrettyWrap from:  prettywrap.com It Works Great.

The Scarves usually "slip" off once or twice a night, but the PrettyWrap stays securely in place All Night.

Great Investment.  And a Good Night's Sleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I went to a fabric store and bought a 1 yard square of 99% silk 1% stretchy stuff (I can't remember what). It was a waste of money. Its not as smooth as my cheapie wal-mart head wraps. My hair catches on it. The oil from my hair caused the scarf color to bleed onto my sheets. Blah! *$40 wasted. I love my cheapie head wraps.*


 
LB:  Check these Out.  Trust Me.........You'll Love them!

http://www.prettywrap.com/


----------



## jamaraa (Oct 17, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I find my wraps easier to do when the scarf is much longer... not a square. I wrap my hair like a turban not a bandana and it doesn't move at night.
> 
> What store sells silk or satin where the cut of the scarf is much longer... not square?


 
They all come in white only (to be dyed if you wish) but here they are in large sizes.
http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3273-AA.shtml?lnav=scarves.html

http://silkconnection.com/products/scarves/


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 17, 2009)

I am  a polyester girl, but I think I will give silk a try and compare the two.


----------

